# Plant is slowly going away.....



## AZshwagg (Apr 7, 2006)

I have two plants put in the same media same everything. But, one flourished and the other is wilting away. It seemed more dry than the other plant so I watered the plant to see if thats the problem. Another thing I noticed was that next set of leaves that were gonna come out are stuck and kinda never really grew. Could it be a defective seed(all seeds are bagseed).What do u think it is? Here are sum pic's


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

something ain't right dude. Do you have drain holes in the bottom of your cups?

what is the temp of the the area its in. How much are you watering?


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 7, 2006)

The Temp. is bout 80-85 the container has very good drainage holes, better than the one in the white cup. Heads up, I think I over watered it with nutes I put a little more than usual but not a whole lot.





			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> something ain't right dude. Do you have drain holes in the bottom of your cups?
> 
> what is the temp of the the area its in. How much are you watering?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 7, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> nutes


 
theres you problem. should wait until its second node. 
Ussually the plant will have its second node by the end of week 2. but the plant should have two nodes before adding any ferts.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 7, 2006)

so, should i worrie bout the other one or is she a strong one?


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 7, 2006)

toss them out and start over now u know


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 7, 2006)

the other plant is doing excellent right now. It seems to have flourished instead of wilting.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

Sad to say but I'm gonna be forced to pluck the seedling in the black pot........


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

Unless you're using a seedling/baby plant fert, then you shouldn't be ferting this early.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh well, I had to give my first plant a good "Good Bye"....It got smoked!!!Oh yeah, these are sum pics of the kill!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2006)

*Whats up AZshwagg. Sorry you had to kill that little baby. What a bummer. Hope you have better luck on the next one. *


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 9, 2006)

yeah, now i learned what not to do! Good thing the other plant s doing good and is still growing. Now I only have two plants to take care of.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

i noticed that u used a kind of mulch on top of the soil on the one that died. Mulching releases nutes also. So nute burn was deff. the problem. The mulch and u fertilizing killed that baby quick. Sorry bout that man...better luck next time


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks for the info....I;m taking better precautions now.


----------

